# requesting some piranha artwork/drawings



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I'm thinking about getting a tattoo of a few piranhas maybe in action. But mainly i want to focus on their jaw and teeth. I would like the drawing to be more life like than cartoonish but again empahsis on the jaws and teeth. Anyone got any?


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm too tired to look right now, but just type "piranha tattoo" in the search. Theres more than a few threads on P tattoos.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

you could probably just take in a real pic to the shop and have them draw it cartoonish for you


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

If your looking for Pirarnha as a Tattoo, I think these pictures below will look awesome.
PS: These aren't mines. They do look nice though.


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

^^^Kool pics


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Yepp, hope that helps.


----------

